# Beware Telemarketers



## Larry and Arlene (Aug 14, 2012)

Being bombarded by unsolicited marketing calls is a common blight everywhere. Italy is no exception. When moving into a new purchase or rental property, beware of a barrage of telemarketing calls particularly soliciting you to change utility provider selections you have made. Some of these marketers have been unscrupulous enough to identify themselves as being from your current provider verifying information. The next thing you know is you have been switched to another provider. It can be done in Italy without you having to sign a written contract. Getting it straightened out is a royal pain.

Recommendation: Seek reliable advise in setting up your utility suppliers in the first place and stick with them until you have sufficient experience and language capability. Above all, do not give any personal data to telephone solicitors! The Italian process of supposedly opening up market competition has also resulted in unscrupulous marketing practices. Let the buyer beware!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you have a smartphone the tellows app can show who is calling. I don't tend to answer strange numbers . I'll then check the app and if it's a telemarketer it's almost always listed.


----------



## mauri (Jan 26, 2015)

I monthly receive calls from Telecom company advertising their services! annoying me!


----------

